# [FreeNAS] Repeating error messages



## rrosenwald (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm running FreeNAS 9.1, I'm a noob, but I think maybe this relates to FreeBSD so I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

Last night I started getting messages every five minutes that look like:

```
Aug 26 06:45:00 dlna_1 cron[50711]: _secure_path: /etc/login.conf is not owned by root
Aug 26 06:45:00 dlna_1 cron[50711]: login_getclass: unknown class 'daemon'
Aug 26 06:45:00 dlna_1 cron[50711]: _secure_path: /etc/login.conf is not owned by root
Aug 26 06:50:00 dlna_1 cron[50815]: _secure_path: /etc/login.conf is not owned by root
Aug 26 06:50:00 dlna_1 cron[50815]: login_getclass: unknown class 'daemon'
Aug 26 06:50:00 dlna_1 cron[50815]: _secure_path: /etc/login.conf is not owned by root
```
I have no idea what these are telling me or how to fix it. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2013)

rrosenwald said:
			
		

> I'm running FreeNAS 9.1,


Obligatory warning: [thread=7290]PC-BSD DesktopBSD *FreeNAS* NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics[/thread]



> Last night I started getting messages every five minutes that look like:
> 
> ```
> Aug 26 06:45:00 dlna_1 cron[50711]: _secure_path: /etc/login.conf is not owned by root
> ...


Have a look at the permissions of the file. 

```
root@molly:~ # ls -l /etc/login.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  6758 Jul 25 07:43 /etc/login.conf
```
It's complaining the file isn't owned by root.


----------



## rrosenwald (Aug 28, 2013)

This is all very new to me so please excuse my ignorance. When I use PuTTY to get in and go to /etc and issue a `ls -l login.conf`, this is what comes back:

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  6699 Aug  1 09:17 login.conf*
```
(including the asterisk which I don't know what it means)

How can I determine who owns login.conf? How can I change its ownership?


----------



## throAU (Aug 28, 2013)

It looks like this is the login.conf file under the jail for the DLNA plugin?

You'll need to work out where this jail lives, and verify the permissions there.  It may not even be required (no need to log in to the jail?). As above your best bet is to hit the FreeNAS forum or mailing list or support email address, as FreeBSD people don't really know what the FreeNAS configuration programs do.

edit:  As an aside, I upgraded my NAS from FreeNAS 8.x to 9.1 the other day and it broke all my plugins. I haven't fixed it yet, and am pretty annoyed with it to be honest.


----------



## rrosenwald (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks - I'll continue in the FreeNAS forums*.*


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2013)

The asterisk is because the file is marked as executable. Those permissions are not necessary, it's not a script. Viewing/changing ownership and permissions is basic UNIX administration you really should be familiar with. 

Handbook: 4.3. Permissions


----------



## rrosenwald (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you. I'm working it on it.


----------

